# Tilapia Friday



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Went out to small Harris County park this morning armed with some bread, some small hooks, and a cooler to collect some nusiance Tilapia. Sight fishing at it's best! Can anyone say Fish Tacos for dinner???


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice, what sized hooks?


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Number 10 short shank Octopus hooks.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice job!!!!!! uh..................what time did you say dinner was?????!!!!!!! lol lol


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice Greg, ready for Fayette?


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

10/0 hook fished under a cork with white or wheat bread?? or how did you rig it??


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

HTownBoi281 said:


> 10/0 hook fished under a cork with white or wheat bread?? or how did you rig it??


NOT 10/0...... #10. Small hook. Below the "/0" sizes, the larger the number, the smaller the hook. Just wadded bread around hook with 4# test, no weight. Sight caste
d to all fish.


----------



## mestevez (Apr 3, 2011)

I like tilapia fishing, can you tell me the address and what bait did you use, thanks in advance.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mestevez said:


> I like tilapia fishing, can you tell me the address and what bait did you use, thanks in advance.


LOL ^^^^


----------



## Ratherbeefishin (May 17, 2012)

X2 ^^^^ lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are very nice tilapia, great for the grill!


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Those are very nice tilapia, great for the grill!


Thanks, Loy! Fish tacos were delish!!!


----------



## mestevez (Apr 3, 2011)

can you share the fishing location. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

mestevez said:


> can you share the fishing location. Thanks in advance.


Okay.....here is a small hint...

http://www.hcp4.net/parks/parksmap.html

I appreciate others wanting to catch fish and who enjoy fishing, but please be respectful of other's techniques, tactics, and locations that they work hard to find and figure out. I have been burned more than once in the past by sharing a location, only to find that the person I shared it with in confidence invited everyone he knew and promptly pillaged it beyond repair.

If you would like to go sometime, turn on your PMs, get to know me, and let's fish sometime. Until then I really don't feel comfortable (as about 95% of the others that use this site) just throwing my fishing locations out on the table.

Thanks!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mestevez said:


> can you share the fishing location. Thanks in advance.


Kinda a blunt request man. Potlick much?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is really neat that you can do that! I see tilapia in grocery stores bringing in pretty good money.

It seems I have heard they can legally be cast netted?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ranger373V said:


> Okay.....here is a small hint...
> 
> http://www.hcp4.net/parks/parksmap.html
> 
> ...


I understand 100%. Back in high school I shared a secret spot of mine with an ag class class mate and low and behold, every one and their dog started fishing it. It's now widely known as Pringle Lake. And they now call Port Oconnor just POC. I shoulde've never shared that spot with anyone. Man, how it's changed.  :texasflag


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice catch! 

So.. Lets get to the good stuff. How did you cook them up? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That is really neat that you can do that! I see tilapia in grocery stores bringing in pretty good money.
> 
> It seems I have heard they can legally be cast netted?


Yes, they _CAN _be caught with a cast net, but unfortuneatley TP&W regulations prohibit cast nets where I'm fishing.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

kev2126 said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> So.. Lets get to the good stuff. How did you cook them up?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Kev,

I either marinate them in Goya Mojo Marinade and grill them in my fish basket, Blacken them, or just traditionally fry them up. They are very firm and take on whatever flavors you impart on them, as long as you remove the red meat, like a Striper.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

I made some Fish Tacos a couple days ago with some leftover Whiting. Little bit of Black Pepper, Lemon Juice and Sazon' then put on the Weber and let it grill till it was flaky and it came out good. :biggrin:

Gonna try out the Mojo Marinade. Gotta go get me some Tilapia first though!

-Kevin


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I prefer to grill it on foil smothered in minced garlic, butter, and some Tony's. Then serve it on top of rice smothered with shrimp etouffee..


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

THATS IT! This thread has officially made me hungry. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ranger your link did not work. Now I am not going to be able to head straight there after work and catch every tilapia I can and come back every day after work filling my freezer only to let half of them go bad and let mr whiskers eat. Danm...can you please repost the link so I can beat mestevez there. Thanks in advance. :an6:

Im kidding. Hope they tasted good!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fin&feather said:


> I prefer to grill it on foil smothered in minced garlic, butter, and some Tony's. Then serve it on top of rice smothered with shrimp etouffee..


I reported this post becasue I am stuck and work that made me terribly hungry.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Ranger your link did not work.


Hahahahahaha! Strategery! LOL

http://www.hcp4.net/parks/index.htm

How's that?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No good. Too vague.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

GPS Coordinates for the spot where you were sight casting from would be helpful. :biggrin:


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

kev2126 said:


> GPS Coordinates for the spot where you were sight casting from would be helpful. :biggrin:


Boom. Straight and to the point. I like it, Kev! For that, I commend you! LOL!

In response- I charge 300 for a full day, and 200 for a half day, up to two people. Please bring your own license, rain gear, and any other non-alchoholic beverages you prefer. I will provide all gear, tackle, and necessary saftey equipment. 
One stipulation- we will travel in a blacked out vehicle to our destination, and you must fish blindfolded until our return trip in same aforementioned vehicle. 
LMAO!!!!:cheers:


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Have one extra.. Can't ya just smell it


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> Have one extra.. Can't ya just smell it
> View attachment 502215


Wow Fin.... You suck! :biggrin:

But that sure looks tasty!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ranger373V said:


> Boom. Straight and to the point. I like it, Kev! For that, I commend you! LOL!
> 
> In response- I charge 300 for a full day, and 200 for a half day, up to two people. Please bring your own license, rain gear, and any other non-alchoholic beverages you prefer. I will provide all gear, tackle, and necessary saftey equipment.
> One stipulation- we will travel in a blacked out vehicle to our destination, and you must fish blindfolded until our return trip in same aforementioned vehicle.
> LMAO!!!!:cheers:


Do we also get our memory erased with the gadget from Men in Black? LMAO! :rotfl:


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ranger373V said:


> If you would like to go sometime, turn on your PMs, get to know me, and let's fish sometime. Until then I really don't feel comfortable (as about 95% of the others that use this site) just throwing my fishing locations out on the table.
> Thanks!


Can't beat that - pretty fair offer right there.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thanks Ranger*

I enjoyed all this Tilapia talk. I appreciate your generosity is sharing all your information. I'm still using the one you put out last year about how to rig the diver! 
thanks again
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

GoneFish'n said:


> I enjoyed all this Tilapia talk. I appreciate your generosity is sharing all your information. I'm still using the one you put out last year about how to rig the diver!
> thanks again
> GoneFish'n
> Charlie


Thank you, Charlie! I'm glad to hear that! Working on an adjustable jet diver...will post when I have it worked out.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Every now and then I get to Fayette. I am targeting LM bass, of course, but often watch guys cast netting fish along the shorelines. I've been told that they are cast-netting Tilapia. Next time I get there, I may have some bread and an ultra light rod along. 

I don't normally bring anything back, but might be tempted to do so from this post. thanks Rich


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Thanks for posting. Every now and then I get to Fayette. I am targeting LM bass, of course, but often watch guys cast netting fish along the shorelines. I've been told that they are cast-netting Tilapia. Next time I get there, I may have some bread and an ultra light rod along.
> 
> I don't normally bring anything back, but might be tempted to do so from this post. thanks Rich


Rich- I've fished Fayette more times that I care to count, most always for Bass. A few times, we had the bright idea to try cast netting some Tilapia. Not worth the effort, if you ask me. Fayette water clarity didn't lend itself to that idea. Spooked most every one of them as we got close enough to throw the net.

I have caught more with a DD22 in the cold water intake and the discharge than I could have EVER caught in a cast net. (And yes, I can throw a cast net.) LOL

Maybe you would have better luck. We didn't pursue it TOO hard, we just went back to catching big fish out deep.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

OH, sorry if I confused you. I have NO THOUGHT WHAT-SO-EVER to cast-net for the Tilapia. I'll leave that to the young bucks ( I am 72). 

I might, however, throw a piece of bread on a #10 hook under a cork for the fun of it. ANY fish pulling on the end of my line makes me smile. Rich


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

richg99 said:


> OH, sorry if I confused you. I have NO THOUGHT WHAT-SO-EVER to cast-net for the Tilapia. I'll leave that to the young bucks ( I am 72).
> 
> I might, however, throw a piece of bread on a #10 hook under a cork for the fun of it. ANY fish pulling on the end of my line makes me smile. Rich


Ha ha! No, Rich. Didn't get that impression. Just stating my failure with corralling them critters with a net. The bread or meal worms might work if the Bluegills don't beat the Tilapia to it...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I am up in the Frozen North ( ILL?WISC....90 #$#% degrees every day). Anything that bites will make my day when I get back in October. Ha Ha Rich


----------

